# Tie Downs on the Trail?



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Last weekend, my 4-H club did a short trail ride as a fun group activity. I was unable to bring Scout, since I had to leave early to be back at school and prepare for Monday classes, but one of the members very generously offered to let me ride one of the three horses that they brought. I know the mare fairly well, but had never ridden her - she's an all-arounder, but is most successful as a gamer. She's a little on the hotter side, but very controllable and well trained.

The owner's dad helped me tack her up, barrel saddle and breastcollar, standard gaming bit (twisted wire mouth Wonderbit... scared me a little), and tie down. He explained that she sometimes tossed her head, and the tie down was just there to remind her not to should she "get a mare-ish attitude". I didn't argue, they were beyond generous to offer the mare, she's used to this tack, and I don't know much about tie-downs and martingales - I just don't use them on my own horses as I've never had a need to. 

Several times on the ride we went up or down steep-ish banks, into and out of creek beds, etc., situations where a horse could really use some freedom of the head and neck to balance and comfortably negotiate the terrain. Between the uber-short gaming reins and the tie down, I really felt like she could have been more comfortable and used herself better without all of the hardware. 

What are your thoughts? Does anyone else ride trails with a tie-down or martingale for whatever reason? 

We had an awesome day for a ride, through some gorgeous autumn country. Wish I'd thought to take pics. :-(


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 11, 2010)

I personally am not a fan of any head setting gear. I would especially never do that to a horse on the trail. Horse's are flighty and it restrains them from properly seeing their enviroment on the trail, therefore making them more spooky and nervous since you are impairing their vision by not letting them hold their head to where they want it to be. Also, not being able to use their head freely to balance and help carry themselves over the terrain is going to cause discomfort, therefore sour the horse from going out, anticipating the trail with pain. If the horse is tossing it's head, it needs to be addressed as to why, and not covered with a "band aid" which is the tie down. Just my two cents.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We used to ride in parades with our group, and the tie-downs were part of the required tack/uniform for the horses. Understandably, the requirement was so that head tossing would be kept to a minimum and give the group a more cohesive look. Those of us whose horses weren't bad about head tossing would just adjust our tie downs so that our horses looked neat, but they had plenty of room to move their heads as much as they wanted to.

I like the look of the full tack getups on horses, including the tie downs, but when I go for that kind of getup, the tie down is strictly for looks and my horse's head movement isn't restricted.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you need a tie down on a horse, it shouldn't be going out trail riding.

Riding up and down hills and on uneven terrain means the animal needs to be able to use its head and neck freely.

If the horse is such a freak that it requires a tie down, it needs to stay in the ring.


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

NorthernLights said:


> I personally am not a fan of any head setting gear. I would especially never do that to a horse on the trail. Horse's are flighty and it restrains them from properly seeing their enviroment on the trail, therefore making them more spooky and nervous since you are impairing their vision by not letting them hold their head to where they want it to be. Also, not being able to use their head freely to balance and help carry themselves over the terrain is going to cause discomfort, therefore sour the horse from going out, anticipating the trail with pain. If the horse is tossing it's head, it needs to be addressed as to why, and not covered with a "band aid" which is the tie down. Just my two cents.


Exactly! A horse that tosses it's head is not a good trail horse. It needs to be remedied of that. On the trail the horse's head movement needs to be just as free as yours. They lift their heads to see things, to smell things, balance....etc. It's like hindering the one who could save your life.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys have just validated everything I've ever been told or read, and the reasons why setting the mare up with a tie-down threw me. :lol: I'm not a rodeo rider, but I know that tie-downs are popular in games classes and roping, and perhaps serve a useful purpose there, but it seems like a poor choice for the trail. This was actually my first experience riding a "finished" western speed event horse, period. 

I personally think that she would have ridden just fine without the tie-down -- she went the entire ride without testing anything. I don't know how much of this particular member's tack choices are practically chosen vs. contest-horse fad, if you take my meaning. 

The gentleman I bought my first horse from told me a similar story -- horse liked to jump little ditches, could be taken across on an angle and avoid jumping, but would throw his head, so they would ride with a tie-down if they planned on anything with ditches. I rode him for 5 years over ditches large and small, no tie-down, and never once did that gelding toss his head. :mrgreen:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've ridden with ladies that use tie downs on the trails, but I never do and agree with everyone else that you really want to be able to give your horse its head. All our mares are always ridden on a loose rein with lots of freedom.


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

What's wrong with a horse throwing it's head around a bit, anyway? Maybe he's irratated by something. Sometimes they throw their head up suddenly when spooked or smell or hear something. Thing is to keep your head out of the way, unless you wanna get knocked out. Let the horse settle in and get comfortable with you.

Yeah, tie-downs might be necessary when a horse has to keep focused in a rodeo and ground events.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That just sounds plain dangerous to me. I stopped counting the number of times my horse caught himself from tripping by using his neck to balance himself. If it had been restricted, he probably would have done several face plants.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It_ is_ dangerous. Not only does it inhibit the balance and maneuverability of the horse through rough terrain, but it is a death sentence in deep water. There was a friend of my Dad's when they were young that went on a trail ride with another friend. They decided they wanted to swim their horses out into the pond a bit and being young kids like they were, they didn't think about the possible dangers. The other friend had a tie-down on his horse and as soon as they got out in water that was too deep for the horse to keep his nose above it, the horse completely freaked. The kid ended up falling off in the pond, got pawed on the head by his horse, and he died. Tie downs are not supposed to be for a headset or to stop a head slinger anyway. They are to provide the horse with something to brace against for balance and strength in events like barrels and roping events. The horse should still have complete free range of natural motion.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would have been concerned as well. A horse uses it's neck for balance when going up and down hills. Had the horse stumbled, she could have gone down not being able to use her head. I don't even ride with martingales when I go out on trail. I like my horses to be able to use every muscle they need to maneuver the trails. I'm glad you had a nice ride though. I love riding in the fall, so much gorgeous color =)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I probably would have done the same thing you did: Not agree with the tie down on the mare, but not say anything because they did generously offer a horse for you to ride. 

However, I do agree with most of what has been said. There is a purpose and a place for tie downs (not many, but there are) and trail riding is certainly not one of them.


----------



## Belbe (Oct 24, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> That just sounds plain dangerous to me. I stopped counting the number of times my horse caught himself from tripping by using his neck to balance himself. If it had been restricted, he probably would have done several face plants.


 
hahaha! know too well what you mean! especially considering I'm riding a 5" pone of a stallion that's been backed just a couple of months ago! Any slip and my weight throws him off balance! if it were't for that loose rein let's just say I would brag about my straight nose anymore...


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'v used martingales on the trail before the horse would throw her head up and crow hop. she would crow hop and the previous rider would get off... So I put a martingale on her and with me riding her she has stoped throwing her head around and I took the martingale off. Sometimes you have to show the horse they can't do the head throwing and do it long enough for the horse to get the point and then take it off and if that includes the use of training aids then so be it. But only in certain circumstances does the training aid need to stay... sometimes a person has to use a tiedown because thats the only thing that can keep the horse down on hte ground or under control


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

I know this is not your horse but I would agree that for trail the horse would be most comfortable unrestrained. He will also be able to balance himself much better should he step in a hole or need to save himself or you. Chris Cox has some good techniques for getting a proper head set on a horse without martingales or tie downs.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

nate1 said:


> I'v used martingales on the trail before the horse would throw her head up and crow hop. she would crow hop and the previous rider would get off... So I put a martingale on her and with me riding her she has stoped throwing her head around and I took the martingale off. Sometimes you have to show the horse they can't do the head throwing and do it long enough for the horse to get the point and then take it off and if that includes the use of training aids then so be it. But only in certain circumstances does the training aid need to stay... sometimes a person has to use a tiedown because thats the only thing that can keep the horse down on hte ground or under control


While it is true that a tie down can be used as a training aid - the trail is not the appropriate place for that. The horse should be well trained before they ever hit the trail. If they really can't be ridden without a tie down, then they aren't an appropriate trail horse.

We ride on some very steep terrain and there are many times that I have had to "give my horse her head" when she is crossing something or going down a steep hill. If she were restricted, I'm sure she couldn't have stayed balanced on some of our rides.


----------



## Belbe (Oct 24, 2010)

snoggle said:


> While it is true that a tie down can be used as a training aid - the trail is not the appropriate place for that. The horse should be well trained before they ever hit the trail. If they really can't be ridden without a tie down, then they aren't an appropriate trail horse.


Well the trail is not the place to train a horse to accept the rider or the aids, that's for sure, but it is the perfect place for everything else. It's great gymnastics, provides lots of ways to make lateral work interestning, keep the horse interested in work and above all, it's the best character building method I know. That ofcourse, if willing to wait and incite the horse's bravery instead of whipping or spuring him to overcome obstacles... that way all you achieve is a horse that is more afraid of the punishment than the obstacle... not very character building in my view... lol!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I just say - All of you are talking about the head being 'restricted' - If a tie down or martingale is being used correctly it shouldn't restrict the head at ALL unless it is almost vertical and about to hit the rider in the face.

A friend has/had a pony who is an awesome trail horse - Super brave, always our trailblazer, goes all day. He also has a super short neck and anxiety issues with a bit - He does occasionally do the head flip, so she has in the past trail ridden in a tie down. It was NEVER short enough to effect his balancing one iota - it only became taught when he tried to head flip.

My Arab is ridden in a running martingale most of the time on trails because when he gets excited, he head flips. The martingale on him is ridiculously long because he doesn't even try when it's on. We ride some pretty rough country and again, it has never affected his balance or head carriage.


----------



## Belbe (Oct 24, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> My Arab is ridden in a running martingale most of the time on trails because when he gets excited, he head flips. The martingale on him is ridiculously long because he doesn't even try when it's on. We ride some pretty rough country and again, it has never affected his balance or head carriage.


hmm... can't talk about the loose ones. I personally never rode a horse that head-flips. I've been hit on the mouth and nose but becuse the horse reared up and around 180º to invert course on a tight passage, LOL! From then on I started riding with a hand resting on the horse's neck just in case. One thing is for sure. We ride on some mean thick bush and even the reins and our own legs become troublesome as they get stuck on everything. I would never dream of adding any more lining to the gear. Don't even risk a fullcheek bit! :shock:

why do horses do that anyway? (apart from health issues) might it be breed related? I own a mare that's afraid of her own shadow and not even she does that...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

With Wildey it is breed/personality related - he also does it in the paddock by himself, lol. 

The other horse had a rough start to life and it was his way of expressing anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganslittleleo (Nov 3, 2010)

I ride a hancock breed gelding EXTREMELY Hyper was almost sent to slaughter being called crazy i got him from my boyfriend and when he gets hot he throws his head but i dont use a tie down on him because he may head toss but he doesnt get out of control may look like he is to other people but he is very much in my control So i think you really shouldnt need a tie down just more training


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

To the people I sometimes ride with, tie downs are the first resort, not the last. My horse was sold to me with the strong recommendation to always ride him with a (rather tight) tie down.

Guess what? He doesn't need a tie down.

A lot of people use tie downs out on the trail. I've been in groups where I was literally the only one without one.


----------

